

Home wiring as an antenna: Discovery spawns UW startup - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/09/new_startup_from_uw_to_use_home_electrical_wiring_as_antenna.html

======
DiabloD3
Not sure how this is a discovery. I've seen devices for sale that use devices
you plug in to boost radio reception, and its also well known old Walkmans
with radios used the headphone wire as an antenna as well.

They just repurposed a 20+ year old technique.

